# Sims Teflon cable slide on Bowtech Tribute



## jjc155 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT anyone use one of these slides on a BT.

Thanks

J-


----------



## 4-ring (Mar 4, 2004)

I am not sure what the BT specs may be, but the generally accepted maximum cable offset is 5/8". You can probably use the bow without any concerns if it does not exceed that.


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

jjc155

The Sims slide definately moves the cables some which does cause additional tension on them. Two aftermarket slides that would be a better choice would be the Saunders Hyper Glide (which I believe is one that Crackers uses) or the new slide by Winners Choice although with that one you would need to remove the camo coating from the cable rod. If you use the Sims I would put it on a draw board before and after and check the letoff to see if it was affected and adjust from there. I also shoot Blazers and an '06 Allegiance and stayed with the factory slide and don't have any clearance issues, it's close but no contact.


----------



## jjc155 (Feb 1, 2005)

Cool thanks for the replies guys. I dont have any contact with my stock slide either but though maybe there was a better "mouse trap" out there. I will try the saunders one, as this is what I have on my backup bow and can just switch it over to see how it works.

Thanks

J-


----------

